# What breed of dog is similar to a Boxer's temperament?



## MarieYad (Jul 27, 2012)

I have always grown up with beautiful male Boxer dogs. I love their puppy like nature, boisterousness, eagerness to please, warmth and fearless courage when they feel their family needs protection.

Recently, my family and I have been looking for a dog that is smaller in size but has the same characteristics and cute face as the boxer. Any suggestions or personal experience would be greatly appreciated! 
(I have heard Beagles are a lovely breed of dog although I'm concerned about their well-known selfish and stubborn attitude)
http://www.dogarthritisaspirin.com


----------



## ladyluck145 (Mar 1, 2012)

Hi Marie. No idea. I spotted a list of various breed specific forums in the page footer. Maybe someone can answer in Boxerforums.com? Best of luck.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Why not get a boxer!? Lol


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

I you like the boxer personality, I would just get a boxer then! Boston Terriers look kind of like mini boxers but they are terriers, so they do have different personalities....


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

MarieYad said:


> I have always grown up with beautiful male Boxer dogs. I love their puppy like nature, boisterousness, eagerness to please, warmth and fearless courage when they feel their family needs protection.
> 
> Recently, my family and I have been looking for a dog that is smaller in size but has the same characteristics and cute face as the boxer. Any suggestions or personal experience would be greatly appreciated!
> (I have heard Beagles are a lovely breed of dog although I'm concerned about their well-known selfish and stubborn attitude)


Each breed has been perfected through variations of function standards which closely followed physical consistency by breeding for use.

It depends on "which" Boxer you are accustomed to, the more show/pet stock or protection stock.. Which i'm going under the assumption based on your post that the latter is not what you are after, more an all around family dog with watchdog type abilities.

If you have been pleased with owning Boxers and what you seek is just a smaller Boxer, you will more than likely be disappointed in anything but a Boxer..


----------

